# I got my new loader



## magnatrac (Dec 22, 2006)

I had to wait 2 months to get it but my New Holland L175 is finally Here! I had to wait so long because I wanted a hydraulic mount plate and 2 speed trans. This is a new model for them and demand is high so I had to wait for one to be built for me.


----------



## bobcat s-160 (Feb 27, 2007)

WOW!!!!! Looks good. How much hp does it have?. Time to use it and make somepayup


----------



## magnatrac (Dec 22, 2006)

The L175 is making 60 ponies!!! Considering it is about the same size that my ls160 was it's a great improvement. It is rated at 2000lbs. w/o weights. I moved a pallet of salt that we still have and it didn't even phase it!!! I need some free time to put the spacers and tracks on. I can't wait to see how much pushing power it has.


----------



## itsgottobegreen (Mar 31, 2004)

Any reason you didn't get it with a cab. Its going to suck plowing with its open cab.


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

Very nice loader. If it goes missing, don't look in my garage


----------



## magnatrac (Dec 22, 2006)

itsgottobegreen;392338 said:


> Any reason you didn't get it with a cab. Its going to suck plowing with its open cab.


 Factory cab =$2,500 , I don't use my loader to plow as of yet. I pull it out of the barn unload or load my pallet of salt and then park it. If I do get a contract that I need to use the loader on,I'll get a cab from (cab depot). They offer a cab that looks factory all glass and metal for about $1,000 less. It has been pretty hot this week the a/c would have probably been a good choice!!! Thanks for looking!!!!


----------



## js580sl (Nov 6, 2005)

Nice lookin machine!Best of luck with it!


----------



## salopez (Apr 11, 2004)

Just received mine as well. Also a 2 month wait. Moved from Gehl to Bobcat. 
Its an S205 highflow 
She is already dirty too......


----------



## 02DURAMAX (Dec 27, 2006)

looks good!!.my uncle just bought a L190....about 2months ago...lot of power!!!!


----------



## magnatrac (Dec 22, 2006)

I am really impressed with the power of this new machine I had to push 20yards of old brick and it did it with ease, it would have really worked my old machine. I wish I had an L190 but it's just a little too big for my trailer!!! The best part about waiting for my machine is the fact that they bummped up the warranty. It's now 3 years/3 thousand hours, before it was only one year.


----------



## bobcat s-160 (Feb 27, 2007)

magnatrac;392810 said:


> I am really impressed with the power of this new machine I had to push 20yards of old brick and it did it with ease, it would have really worked my old machine. I wish I had an L190 but it's just a little too big for my trailer!!! The best part about waiting for my machine is the fact that they bummped up the warranty. It's now 3 years/3 thousand hours, before it was only one year.


Its only a 3 year/3,000 hours on the drive train right?


----------



## magnatrac (Dec 22, 2006)

bobcat s-160;393206 said:


> Its only a 3 year/3,000 hours on the drive train right?


 It's a free 2 year extentend power train on top of the 1 year unlimited hour warranty. Basically it will take care of anything really important. Just go to cnh.com and you can read all about it. I don't really plan on needing it, after it is a NH !!! For free I will gladly take it !!!


----------



## Jay brown (Dec 26, 2005)

looks like a nice machine...if you decide to push snow the skinny tires on it should work good! if they don't; looks like pickup tires will fit the rims.


----------



## bobcat s-160 (Feb 27, 2007)

magnatrac;393266 said:


> It's a free 2 year extentend power train on top of the 1 year unlimited hour warranty. Basically it will take care of anything really important. Just go to cnh.com and you can read all about it. I don't really plan on needing it, after it is a NH !!! For free I will gladly take it !!!


hahahahaha man thats funny. Don't plan on needing it because its a NH. NH is the the biggest piece of crap there is. No just joking with you. NH is good. Your new skid really looks nice, I love the looks of the NH) Maybe my next one will be a NH, you never know. Did NH ever increase their hyraulic power? Because I thought before it wasn't very good???? Again best of luck with your new skid steer.)


----------



## magnatrac (Dec 22, 2006)

bobcat s-160;393300 said:


> hahahahaha man thats funny. Don't plan on needing it because its a NH. NH is the the biggest piece of crap there is. No just joking with you. NH is good. Your new skid really looks nice, I love the looks of the NH) Maybe my next one will be a NH, you never know. Did NH ever increase their hyraulic power? Because I thought before it wasn't very good???? Again best of luck with your new skid steer.)


 I can't really say that I have ever noticed a NH. being weaker that any other brand but I can say that my new machine has more than enough power. I just got rained out but I have been pushing fill dirt for two days straight. It is a sand/clay mix and I have moved 2,200 yards so far. The new machine is a beast it will easily out push any skid I have driven( yet to drive the big gehl or mustang). Your not that far from me, so I don't need to tell you how good it is. You can come and try it for your self!!!. My dealer will be glad to take your bobcat in on trade!!!! They have a L175 on the lot right now!!! Ok enough fun ,later!!!


----------



## bobcat s-160 (Feb 27, 2007)

magnatrac;393368 said:


> I can't really say that I have ever noticed a NH. being weaker that any other brand but I can say that my new machine has more than enough power. I just got rained out but I have been pushing fill dirt for two days straight. It is a sand/clay mix and I have moved 2,200 yards so far. The new machine is a beast it will easily out push any skid I have driven( yet to drive the big gehl or mustang). Your not that far from me, so I don't need to tell you how good it is. You can come and try it for your self!!!. My dealer will be glad to take your bobcat in on trade!!!! They have a L175 on the lot right now!!! Ok enough fun ,later!!!


I'm sure you have gone to johndeere.com/digdeeper and NH didn't have the hyraulic power to lift the weight If I had more time I would come down and drive the NH and bring my machine down and let you drive that so you would know what a real machine feels like How much do you think it would cost for a L175 single speed, suspension seat, block heater and thats about it. Less things you have less can go wrong. Glad to hear you like your NH.:waving:


----------



## magnatrac (Dec 22, 2006)

bobcat s-160;393391 said:


> I'm sure you have gone to johndeere.com/digdeeper and NH didn't have the hyraulic power to lift the weight If I had more time I would come down and drive the NH and bring my machine down and let you drive that so you would know what a real machine feels like How much do you think it would cost for a L175 single speed, suspension seat, block heater and thats about it. Less things you have less can go wrong. Glad to hear you like your NH.:waving:


 Some where around $24,500. I believe that the seat and heater are standard equipment.


----------



## bobcat s-160 (Feb 27, 2007)

magnatrac;393557 said:


> Some where around $24,500. I believe that the seat and heater are standard equipment.


Ok thanks. Cheaper than my bobcat for sure. I know this guy and his wife works at NH so she could buy it and just have it in her name ( I would pay for it of course) and I would get it alot cheaper


----------



## 02DURAMAX (Dec 27, 2006)

So how is the L175 Holding up??


----------



## magnatrac (Dec 22, 2006)

02DURAMAX;441159 said:


> So how is the L175 Holding up??


 It's great so far, just over 125 hrs. Funny you asked becasue I just got it ready for winter yesterday. I took off the tracks and put some treated fuel in it. I kind of wish I had a cab but as of right now I still just pull it out of the barn to load and unload pallets of salt/ice melt. I used it this summer to move alot of dirt,brush hog,and drill a ton of holes for my brothers new horse fence/barn. The 175 never runs out of power, but it loves fuel !!! I don't know how I lived w/o a 2 speed and the hydro mout plate is the great. All in all I am very happy and would still say that new holland is making good machines !!! Thanks for asking!!!


----------



## bike5200 (Sep 4, 2007)

Put New Holland cabs on a LS170 and a LX565 last year. Paid about $1,400.00 for a cab. Was not hard to put on, took about 8 hrs. The New Holland dealer that was in town was about $800.00 more than a dealer I found about 45 minutes away. Went with a New Holland cab instead of a Cab Depot. You need to watch shipping from Cab Depot, they are located in Canada. Since you have a new model the dealers might tell you that it will be more, but I will bet that the L175 is the same cab as the LS170


----------



## 02DURAMAX (Dec 27, 2006)

magnatrac;441797 said:


> It's great so far, just over 125 hrs. Funny you asked becasue I just got it ready for winter yesterday. I took off the tracks and put some treated fuel in it. I kind of wish I had a cab but as of right now I still just pull it out of the barn to load and unload pallets of salt/ice melt. I used it this summer to move alot of dirt,brush hog,and drill a ton of holes for my brothers new horse fence/barn. The 175 never runs out of power, but it loves fuel !!! I don't know how I lived w/o a 2 speed and the hydro mout plate is the great. All in all I am very happy and would still say that new holland is making good machines !!! Thanks for asking!!!


Thats great!!..my uncles L190 just reached 195Hrs..He to would like the heated cab..with that 10' Western plow he put on it..


----------

